# Riding this week?



## MR. evil (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone one want to do a RAW this week or something this weekend?


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

Be a man and ski Killington tomorrow.

_Maybe _Sunday morning. No RAWs likely.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Be a man and ski Killington tomorrow.
> 
> _Maybe _Sunday morning. No RAWs likely.



I would love to ski tomorrow, but I way have to much going on at work.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I would love to ski tomorrow, but I way have to much going on at work.



Work Smurk. Mogul Flu is going around.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I would love to ski tomorrow, but I way have to much going on at work.



I feel your pain man.  My slacking off is catching up to me... :dunce:


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I feel your pain man.  My slacking off is catching up to me... :dunce:



Dude I laugh to myself every time I see that avatar!  Priceless!


----------

